# Things to do in Vail in the summer?



## toni3063 (Jul 13, 2006)

We are leaving for Lakeside Terrace in Avon in 2 weeks.  We are 2 couples, 50ish and this is our first time to Colorado.  What are your recommendations for not to be missed activities/attractions that would be within driving distance to the Vail Valley?  Also what restaurants do you recommend?  I've heard that Vista is a good one.  Thanks for all replies.
Toni


----------



## grupp (Jul 13, 2006)

As for activities there are a manyof things to do during the summer, but depends on what interests you have. We were just in Breckenridge and Whitewater rafting was our favorite activity, but that might not be for everyone. 

The Vail area has excellent restaurants at a variety of price ranges, with many high end fine dining places. However, I prefer a more laid back atmosphere and like the Red Lion in Vail and several of the places in Minturn (Minturn Country Club, Chili Whilly's and the Saloon). 

You may want to check our the websites below. 

Gary 

http://www.econovail.com/SummerVail.html

http://beavercreek.snow.com/info/summer/act.asp


----------



## toni3063 (Jul 13, 2006)

grupp said:
			
		

> As for activities there are a manyof things to do during the summer, but depends on what interests you have. We were just in Breckenridge and Whitewater rafting was our favorite activity, but that might not be for everyone.
> 
> The Vail area has excellent restaurants at a variety of price ranges, with many high end fine dining places. However, I prefer a more laid back atmosphere and like the Red Lion in Vail and several of the places in Minturn (Minturn Country Club, Chili Whilly's and the Saloon).
> 
> ...



Thanks Gary.  We _*are *_planning on rafting.  Any particular company that you recommend?  We also are interested in renting bikes for a day (downhill of course), scenic drives (suggested routes please), some hiking (open to suggestions), any gondola rides and outdoor concerts that might be going on would be of interest, and I think we'll go to Leadville for a train ride.  So much to do... so little time.  I think we're going to need a vacation after vacation!  

We are into the more laid back dining experiences also.  We'll be sure to try the Red Lion.  Which was your favorite in Minturn?

Thanks for the info and the links.


----------



## grupp (Jul 13, 2006)

For rafting we went throught Arkansas Valley Adventures Granite Gorge trip, which is short trip. But it was  my wife and kids 1st rafting trip, so wanted to make sure they enjoyed it before going on a longer trip. They also provided wet suits and splach jackets if you wanted them at no additional charge. Our guide recommended the Browns Canyon 1/2 day trip if we came back, but we ran out of time and didn't make it back for a 2nd day. 

http://www.coloradorafting.net/mirror/Browns-Canyon-Express.html

In Minturn I really like the Minturn Country Club (the only thing missing is the golf coarse) It is a cook you own steak (also chicken or items) place, but we always have a blast when we  go there with a group of friends. But not everyone likes to cook their own meal on vacation. The Saloon has great margaritas.

If you want pizza in Beaver Creek, I would recommend The Blue Moose. 

Gary


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jul 16, 2006)

I thought you'd never ask!   

Maybe after our trip in September of this year, I'll sit down and edit this file.  Until then, this is it!


----------



## toni3063 (Jul 16, 2006)

Topeka Tom said:
			
		

> I thought you'd never ask!
> 
> Maybe after our trip in September of this year, I'll sit down and edit this file.  Until then, this is it!




WOW!!!  A week won't be enough... we're going to need to do it again next year.  Thanks Tom!


----------



## vic714 (Jul 16, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> We are leaving for Lakeside Terrace in Avon in 2 weeks.  We are 2 couples, 50ish and this is our first time to Colorado.  What are your recommendations for not to be missed activities/attractions that would be within driving distance to the Vail Valley?  Also what restaurants do you recommend?  I've heard that Vista is a good one.  Thanks for all replies.
> Toni



Toni,
We were at the Mountain Vista for the 4th and we had a blast. In the lobby of the building they had a bike tour through the Vail Pass ( The Gore Trail ) that was about 24 miles. It was a nice and easy first time bike tour.
A GREAT place for dinner was Timber Hearth Grille.
http://cordillera.rockresorts.com/info/din.hearth.asp
Tab was $160.00 for 4 people including a bottle of wine & tip. Service was excellent and the views were spectacular.
Have a GREAT time and make sure if you’re flying out of Denver to leave early. On our way back we hit fog in Loveland Pass and missed check-in for our flight back by 5 mins. ( US Air says 45 mins. ).
Victor


----------



## JustPlainBill (Jul 16, 2006)

Check the Vail website for summer activities.

I have posted this info here before, but so what: Drive to the top of Vail Pass and take the reststop exit just over the top of the Pass. You will be on Shrine Pass Road, which is dirt but is passable for 2WD vehicles. Stop somewhere and eat your picnic lunch. Continue on to Red Cliff. Have a beer at Mango's. Drive on back to Vail.

There is a beautiful off-road paved bike path over Vail Pass. I would imagine there are bike companies in the Vail area that will drive you to the top of the Pass, put you on bikes, and let you coast 15 mi. down into Vail.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 16, 2006)

There was an article in this mornings Denver Post about a combined raft trip and train ride through the Royal Gorge on the Arkansas River.  I have not taken the trip so I can't give a recommendation one way or the other.  Here's the link to the story.

http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_4037540

There is information from the two rafting rafting companies here -

http://www.arkansasrivertours.com/river-rail.htm

[link removed at request of owner]


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jul 16, 2006)

*In Vail!*

Cotraveller posts:


> There was an article in this mornings Denver Post about a combined raft trip and train ride through the Royal Gorge on the Arkansas River.



There would be no way to get to the Royal Gorge and take a raft trip in a day.  The Brown's Canyon floats out of Buena Vista are a long day, and Royal Gorge is at least a couple of hours south of that.

Just Plain Bill:  I'm putting Mango's in the file forthwith, and thanks for that tip.  Those doing the driving back to Vail on 24 would be well advised to have a soft drink, though.


----------



## EAM (Jul 16, 2006)

There are a number of interesting things to see in Leadville besides the train ride, e.g. the Tabor Opera House, the museum (mining, I think), etc.  The cemetery in Leadville is interesting; it is huge for a city of its current size.

What type of hiking are you planning on doing?  Short easy hikes, long strenuous hikes, or something in between?  For short and easy (or for bicycling) there are multi purpose trails that parallel I-70.  For a moderately strenuous hike, go to Hanging Lake http://hikingincolorado.org/hang.html

For long strenuous hikes, go up any of the 14,000 foot mountains in the area.

I liked the Betty Ford gardens in Vail.


----------



## djp (Jul 16, 2006)

sweet basil in vail is a great restaurant, best calimari i have ever had.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: In Vail!*



			
				Topeka Tom said:
			
		

> There would be no way to get to the Royal Gorge and take a raft trip in a day.  The Brown's Canyon floats out of Buena Vista are a long day, and Royal Gorge is at least a couple of hours south of that.



The Denver Post article caught my eye this morning because we are considering the train trip.  I didn't give enough consideration to the distance from Avon.  The Royal Gorge train leaves from Canon City, which is at least three hours from Vail.  You're right, it's not a good idea, it would be an extremely long day.


----------



## funtime (Jul 17, 2006)

Be sure to go to the activities breakfeast at Lakeside Terrace.  They helped arrange horseback riding at a stable very closeby and we spent over two hours riding up and down mountain trails!!
Also, Avon library is a five minute walk accross the way from you and not only is it a terrific library but it also has a lot of computers that you can use. 
We also did a drift down the river (a relaxing boat ride - not a white water experience) that was also great -- again the activities desk pointed us there.  Have fun!


----------



## nkosi278 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thursday last we drove over to Vail and parked at the Rugby Club. Then bicycled to East Vail and back - a nice easy ride (and it will be even nicer in the fall!!), then cycled into the village to eat at one of the two best (lunch) eating places - the "Alpenrose" (which is back in business). The other place is, of course, "Pepi's". (That's Pepi Gramshammer's)
Afterwards we cycled on to see the building mess at Lionshead, then back to the car.
On the way home Nkosi-kazi dropped me off at the top of the Vail Pass (exit 190) and I sped down the bike path to Copper and on to the end of Main Street at Frisco...a nice breeze in my face all the way
nkosi
p.s. for the record I have done the reverse bike ride - its a 1000ft climb from Frisco/Copper to the pass, but have never climbed the 2000 ft up from Vail to the pass!!
p.p.s Vail, Aspen and St Ive's (Cornwall) are the three most beautiful rugby grounds in the world!!!


----------



## toni3063 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you all so much!  This is all *GREAT* stuff.  I wish we had more time.  Well, I'm off to do some planning... hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Aug 14, 2006)

*Blatant Bump!*

I just got a call from my DS for a copy of the file for a neighbor, and thought that was a good excuse to bump this thread for anyone about to visit Vail.  

JustPlainBill:
I remembered to add the info about Mango's!


----------



## toni3063 (Aug 14, 2006)

Topeka Tom said:
			
		

> I just got a call from my DS for a copy of the file for a neighbor, and thought that was a good excuse to bump this thread for anyone about to visit Vail.
> 
> JustPlainBill:
> I remembered to add the info about Mango's!



Tom,

I've been meaning to thank you for the file.  It was an invaluable resource to have.  We loved the Red Lion for lunch.  Wish we had had time to go to Vail for lunch again.  And we loved that ridiculous road around Independance Pass (that is after we were off the mountain and could breathe again  ).  The RMNP was definately worth the drive, in fact the drive was the best part.  Wish we had had time to stop at Black Hawk.  We didn't make it to Mango's.  Oh well, next time.  Can't wait to go back.  

For anyone going Vail... *DO* get the file from Tom.  Your trip will be better with it in hand.

Toni


----------

